# Milo's 1st hair cut (Hopefully, you can see pics in this thread)



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I finally decided to cut Milo's hair. Milo seems so much happier with his hair short. Now that I cut off his hair, he looks super tiny! This is my second attempt at cutting my dogs' hair. First time was Mimi and now Milo. Now I can put more clothes on both of them and not worry about their hair matting! :thumbsup:

First picture is with his long hair and the rest are pictures of his new hair cut. Let me know which you like better...long hair or short hair.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! His long hair is more elegant, but the short cut made my heart smile. He is so darn cute you just want to smother him in kisses. I love his short cut!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is so precious. I am in love, what a beautiful little face 
Edit cause I missed the part where I am suppose to say... I love the short hair..... did I mention how adorable he looks?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks! I am glad you can see the pictures. 


sassy's mommy said:


> Awwwww! His long hair is more elegant, but the short cut made my heart smile. He is so darn cute you just want to smother him in kisses. I love his short cut!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Still can't see the pics here--just like I couldn't see the pics of your niece and nephew until I was on my sister's Mac. But I did see Milo's new pics in your photo album and he looks absolutely precious! I do prefer shorter hair, but he looks great with long hair as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Milo is beautiful in full coat:wub: but I gotta tell you when I saw him with his hair cut he is just kissable:smootch::heart: He has the most beautiful eyes


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is so cute, either way!!! He looks like a little stuffed toy!!!I don't know which way I like better???? What a sweetie!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Milo looks so cute with his new haircut. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Managed to see your album this time  He is sooo cute :wub: what a little sweetie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo's so adorable in full coat but oh that short do. :wub::wub::wub: Too cute to be real. I would just want to be hugging and kissing him all the time. Can't wait to see him and his sister dressed up for Halloween.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ohhh my! He looks sooo adorable!:wub: I also love his little outfit:chili:. Great haircut  


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I love his new haircut.:wub: he is handsome


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

FYI I can see the pictures in the thread when I look on my ipad, but not my MacBook or Air. So others will have difficulty


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love it!!!! He looks so cute and I think it makes him look like a puppy again.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He is just adorable!:wub: What a sweet little face..I like him in short hair..:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG, he's just the cutest thing I've ever seen. How much does he weigh he looks so tiny?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE HIM SHORT!!! Of course he's beautiful long but I really do love this cut!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know what is going on. I can't see pictures in the thread. I did see the pictures in you album, but when I click on a picture there is nothing where the picture should be. Frustrating. Of course, even from the thumnails that I saw, Milo looks adorable. How did you get so good at grooming with so little practice?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Milo is absolutely adorable both ways! But I think I'm leaning toward the short cut - he looks like a stuffed animal. Squeezable!:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I LOVE that cut on him! He looks adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I too have to go w/the shorter cut on Milo---I think small dogs look best in a style that doesn't overwhelm them! He is one cute guy! His eyes really pop now.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

It's hard to believe that the picture with the long hair is the same dog as the one with the short cut. Looks like two different dogs. I love him with the sort hair. He looks like such an itsy bity little thing that you just want to cuddle with.:tender:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I can see all pictures of Milo and love his short hair do!!! 

He looks soooooooooooo precious and cute even though I also liked him with long hair! But the shorter cut makes him look like a puppy, so sweet! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He looks adorable in both but I am sure he must be more comfortable in the shorter hair! He looks a teddy bear in the short hair.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Oh my goodness he is so precious. I am in love, what a beautiful little face
> Edit cause I missed the part where I am suppose to say... I love the short hair..... did I mention how adorable he looks?


*Thanks! He is definitely precious inside and out. He is sooooo precious to me.*



zooeysmom said:


> Still can't see the pics here--just like I couldn't see the pics of your niece and nephew until I was on my sister's Mac. But I did see Milo's new pics in your photo album and he looks absolutely precious! I do prefer shorter hair, but he looks great with long hair as well.


*thanks! it's so strange why it can be seen in some device but not in some other device. Are you logged in all your devices? My setting is set where only members can see the pictures. *



Matilda's mommy said:


> Milo is beautiful in full coat:wub: but I gotta tell you when I saw him with his hair cut he is just kissable:smootch::heart: He has the most beautiful eyes


*Thanks! He probably would love all the kisses cause he I a major kisser. He always like to climb to my face area and kiss me forever if I don't stop him! *



Furbabies mom said:


> He is so cute, either way!!! He looks like a little stuffed toy!!!I don't know which way I like better???? What a sweetie!!!


*Thanks! He definitely does look like stuff animal. When I was taking the pictures, he just sat still for mommy and I swear he looked like a stuff animal.*



chichi said:


> Milo looks so cute with his new haircut. Did you do it yourself?


*Thanks! Yes, I cut it myself. Since this is the second time I ever cut any dog's hair, it took me like 4+ hours. *



silverhaven said:


> Managed to see your album this time  He is sooo cute :wub: what a little sweetie


*Thanks!*



Snowbody said:


> Milo's so adorable in full coat but oh that short do. :wub::wub::wub: Too cute to be real. I would just want to be hugging and kissing him all the time. Can't wait to see him and his sister dressed up for Halloween.


*Thanks! I wish I can take him with him everywhere and kiss and hug him all day long. That would be so divine!*



BellaNotte said:


> Ohhh my! He looks sooo adorable!:wub: I also love his little outfit:chili:. Great haircut
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


*Thanks! I definitely plan to do more shopping for him but it's hard to find clothes that fit him...especially in the chest area. He is soooo skinny.*



fleurdelys said:


> I love his new haircut.:wub: he is handsome


*Thanks!*



silverhaven said:


> FYI I can see the pictures in the thread when I look on my ipad, but not my MacBook or Air. So others will have difficulty


*Were you logged on both device? My setting for my photo album is limited to members only so if ur not signed in, u won't be able to see.*



TLR said:


> I love it!!!! He looks so cute and I think it makes him look like a puppy again.


*Thanks! One of my friend has a new Maltese pup that is 4months old and he was bigger than Milo!*



aprilb said:


> He is just adorable!:wub: What a sweet little face..I like him in short hair..:wub:


*Thanks!*



luvsmalts said:


> OMG, he's just the cutest thing I've ever seen. How much does he weigh he looks so tiny?


*Thanks! He weighed 3.4lbs when he had long hair. I wonder if he weighs less since the hair cut.*



MoonDog said:


> I LOVE HIM SHORT!!! Of course he's beautiful long but I really do love this cut!


*Thanks!*



Sylie said:


> I don't know what is going on. I can't see pictures in the thread. I did see the pictures in you album, but when I click on a picture there is nothing where the picture should be. Frustrating. Of course, even from the thumnails that I saw, Milo looks adorable. How did you get so good at grooming with so little practice?


*Thanks for the compliment. I don't think I'm good at cuttin per se because it takes me a long long time to cut their hair. What does help is that I am kind of a perfectionist so I keep working on him until I am just too tired or Milo tells me he is done! He is very good though cause when I am cutting him, he pretty much doesn't move around too much and is very cooperative.*



The A Team said:


> Milo is absolutely adorable both ways! But I think I'm leaning toward the short cut - he looks like a stuffed animal. Squeezable!:wub:


*Thanks! Milo secretly loves Ava and wanted to look like her! She is definitely cute and squeezable. At least that's what milo told me...keke.*




Orla said:


> I LOVE that cut on him! He looks adorable!


*Thanks!*



edelweiss said:


> I too have to go w/the shorter cut on Milo---I think small dogs look best in a style that doesn't overwhelm them! He is one cute guy! His eyes really pop now.


*Thanks! His long hair did make his eyes look small because they were being drown with all the hair!*



maltese#1fan said:


> It's hard to believe that the picture with the long hair is the same dog as the one with the short cut. Looks like two different dogs. I love him with the sort hair. He looks like such an itsy bity little thing that you just want to cuddle with.:tender:


*Thanks! I knew he was small but the short cut makes him look super small. I took a picture of him with the TV remote to show how small he is. He looks much smaller in person than the pictures.*



Alexa said:


> I can see all pictures of Milo and love his short hair do!!!
> 
> He looks soooooooooooo precious and cute even though I also liked him with long hair! But the shorter cut makes him look like a puppy, so sweet!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


*Thanks! He will forever be a puppy in my eyes. Your heart would just melt if you met him in person because he is the sweetest dog I ever had.*



donnad said:


> He looks adorable in both but I am sure he must be more comfortable in the shorter hair! He looks a teddy bear in the short hair.


*Thanks! I think he does like the shorter hair too because he doesn't rub his head all over the place like before.*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

What blade did you use on his head?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I was logged in


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Orla said:


> What blade did you use on his head?


I initially used 1/2 inch blade but mostly I ended up scissoring it so it ended up being shorter.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Yes I was logged in


Hmmm...wonder why it can be seen on some device and not on other devices...


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

OMG....what a beautiful boy in the long hair. He's very cute cut short, he looks like a baby again.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I initially used 1/2 inch blade but mostly I ended up scissoring it so it ended up being shorter.


Thanks.

I've been saying for like a year I wanted to cut Milo's topknot off but never have been sure how to do it :blush:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I love him both ways! I agree he looks so tiny with short hair and I think he looks a little younger with the short hair, I think the long hair is very elegant though, either way he is precious!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, his long hair was gorgeous no doubt, but he is RIDICULOUSly cute with short hair. Plus I bet it does feel so much better to him. Your babies are so cute!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Milo is too cute!!!! I love the short puppy cut though .... it looks so much more comfy  .


----------

